

Ask HN: What to read for three months in the woods? - DontGiveTwoFlux

I just graduated college, but before starting a programming job in the fall I&#x27;ll be blissfully without electricity for a few months. I&#x27;d like to read some books to make me a better programmer while I have the time.<p>Books that require a computer to do exercises would probably be a wash. I will have paper and pencil.<p>What can I read that makes me think in new ways about programming, or will give me practical tools to work with in the future.
======
informatimago
Well, if I had to spent 3 months in the woods, I'd certainly would want some
books about survival in woods, a good book about edible mushroom
identification, how to build traps and hunting weapons, stuff like that.

If you survive the 3 months in the woods, then you will have ample time to
revise your programming skills later in your long live.

Programming is also about knowing your priorities...

